# *** Scores from RBO 03-24-13 ***



## passthru24 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry Guys and Girls for being so late on scores, but we had a big crowd go out right at 3 and my laptop went down and thats where all the scores were,,,I think it is back up and running but I did get the score off it anyway. Thanks to everyone that came out today for a Great Day of 3-D, we had 84 shooters and it turned out to be a Great Weather day also,,,Look forward to seeing everyone in La for the ASA shoot and then the BIG 40,,,Thanks Again 

Open Money 				Scores	12's
Corey Bryant				196	4
Micheal Barnes			186	5
Mike Webb				177	2

Open Trophy					
Johnny Bobo				191	4
JJ Rosser				189	3
Casey Cobb				177	2
Larry Williams				176	3
Jamie Davis				157	0
Justin Davis				152	1

Known 45					
Mark Keesee				212	9
Aaron Grace				206	6
Chris Driver				204	4
Charles Hunt				196	3
Chris Stallings				192	3
Doonie Moore				185	1

Bowhunter					
Nathan Jones				201	6
Drew Garrison			193	1
Mr Kelcey Moreland			191      3
Anthony Caldwell			189	2
Anthony Pruitt				188	2
JamieWhitten				181	0
Dylan Besosa				175	3
Jonathan Casales			175	2
Robby Sims				173	2
Travis Owens				170	4
Robert Sims					

Bow Novice					
Robbie Lark				204	5
Lee  Hulsey				196	3
Chad Norton				195	4
BlakeBesosa					
Tim Kirkpatrick					

Womens					
Chloe Rosser				178	0
Kayla Brooks				167	1
Tabatha Jones			157	1
Tanya Shelnutt			154	0
Amber Norton				151	1
Rachel Gresham			145	1

Eagle					
Clint Newton					
Zack Caldwell					
Gavin Caldwell					
Johnathan Wilson					
Luke Whitten					
Taylor Hulsey					
Gage Tucker				156	0


Fun Shoot					
Jody Miller				208	5
Corey Wright				202	4
Melinda  Hawk				200	4
Charlie Wooten			189	2
Jim Gardner				185	2
Annie Altman				180	2
Patrick Sheets				174	1
Bubba Presscott			172	1
Dale Bloodworth			171	2
Sean Altman				169	1
Bill Ragon				162	2
Julie Jersey				150	0
Alan Johnson					
Lamar Norris					
Chris Powels					
Kyle Devore					
David Newton					
Jessie Turner					
Meghan Clarke					
Rocky Reimer					
Blake Ragon
Scott Wright
Brody Bobo
Stephanie Bobo
Michelle Webb
Stacey Hulsey
Jason Prescott
Kevin Hawk
James Hawk
Chaz Chambliss
Alexa Halderman
Stephanie Carney
Jeff Hicks
Mary Hicks
Lauren Hicks
RC Shoemake
Lemuel Jones


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 24, 2013)

Great turn out! Weather broke just right and allowed a good afternoon shooting. Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 24, 2013)

*Much Fun...*

Thanks to Shepanie, Brodie, Johnny and Corey for a great day "killin' foam" at my favorite place to shoot some........  3d....RBO !!!!!!


----------



## young gunna (Mar 24, 2013)

Enjoyed it even with a lose sight for 16 targets. Thanks Rbo


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 24, 2013)

young gunna said:


> Enjoyed it even with a lose sight for 16 targets. Thanks Rbo



No you enjoyed it cause neither Runny nor Blake showed up... 

I see at least two PigEyers rocking the top spots.... nice.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 24, 2013)

I doubt if it would have made any difference if "Your Boys" showed up!


----------



## young gunna (Mar 24, 2013)

You are so right brian
I missed them


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 25, 2013)

It doesn't make any difference Rock.... It's just quieter.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 25, 2013)

Just notice the one wit all the mouth all week was missing


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope your not talking about me. My bow wasn't all the way ready but I could have brought it and shot it how it is and beat a 196.
I'm just sayin.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 26, 2013)

I doubt that. If you notice that was with a loose sight. Put your range finder down and shoot with the real man before you talk anymore


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 26, 2013)

I could do that but why don't you come play with us.
Then we will see who is the better shooter and not yardage judging.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 26, 2013)

young gunna said:


> I doubt that. If you notice that was with a loose sight. Put your range finder down and shoot with the real man before you talk anymore





DanielHunter said:


> I could do that but why don't you come play with us.
> Then we will see who is the better shooter and not yardage judging.



 Well gentleman, RBO's next shoot will be the Big40!!!
40 targets , lets have a little bet, ya'll shoot 20 known and 20 unknown and we will see who THE MAN IS!!!!!!!

And I will even have a special plaque made for the winner that says (I AM THE MAN)


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have a dog in this fight, but I enjoy judging yardage just as much as I do shooting.  That's half the fun of 3D to me.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 26, 2013)

*shoot*

LoL...This is going to get good but both of you will be shooting for 2nd cause the Alpha Elite will be flying in next week so we gotta Get Serious now just put some thought in the situation better have your bow ready and your sights tight or put your head between your legs and kiss it goodnite..No No:


----------



## MI360 (Mar 26, 2013)

Haha I want to play. I have played both games, judging and known still got to make the shot


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 26, 2013)

*shoot*



MI360 said:


> Haha I want to play. I have played both games, judging and known still got to make the shot



Come on down and put that Pro Comp to work never played the known game but like you said you still gotta make the shot..


----------



## young gunna (Mar 27, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> I could do that but why don't you come play with us.
> Then we will see who is the better shooter and not yardage judging.



Do yall smell chicken?


----------



## young gunna (Mar 27, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> I could do that but why don't you come play with us.
> Then we will see who is the better shooter and not yardage judging.



Do yall smell chicken?


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 27, 2013)

I do.. But I am pretty sure it's you.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 27, 2013)

young gunna said:


> Do yall smell chicken?





DanielHunter said:


> I do.. But I am pretty sure it's you.



Y'all want me to get the plaque made up?????


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm down..


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 27, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> I'm down..



I think someone has been called out!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 27, 2013)

*shoot*

Why don't you two shoot for releases?? The loser has to hand it over the one that was used to shoot the range..


----------



## young gunna (Mar 27, 2013)

I didnt think i was the one who had something to prove..... You tryna get to where im at. I dont need training wheels on my yardage.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 27, 2013)

Curry.... we'll let you borrow Runny's range finder and that's the same as shooting unknown.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 27, 2013)

Brian from GA said:


> Curry.... we'll let you borrow Runny's range finder and that's the same as shooting unknown.



LOL, now thats funny right there


----------



## young gunna (Mar 28, 2013)

the range inder he has is in meters


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 28, 2013)

I think some one is scared to do it and get beat by a teenager.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## young gunna (Mar 28, 2013)

man id beat you with your bow. known yardage doesnt help me.....im tryna go to the top not spar with the puppies.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 28, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> I think some one is scared to do it and get beat by a teenager.



Y'all can use my range finder. Its within a foot of measured distance. It aint skeered either.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 28, 2013)

OK, all you guys go under the Big 40 thread and finish this smack talk,,,check out the NEW class,,,,Don't be skerred !!!


----------

